# UK's Telegraph Newspaper Revisits the Audi Ur quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The BBC's 'Ashes to Ashes' television program set in the 1980s and co-starring an original quattro coupe is set to begin televising its second season. To build on that, the UK's Telegraph newspaper has published a quick piece about the car. 
More after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

